# The Real Generation Kill Marines.



## Crusader74 (Feb 14, 2010)

Just finished watching the show.. excellent.



























Stay frosty!


----------



## TheWookie (Feb 14, 2010)

Great timing!  I finally saw the series via netflix, then I saw this documentary on Hulu Friday night.  Pretty good.  Figures that Rudy is the real deal.  I thought the series was well done, one of the better Marine documentaries I've seen.


----------



## Smurf (Feb 14, 2010)

Loved the show. It seems like a lot of Marines are divided over it- good or bad. But I liked the guys and thought it was a fresh perspective on the military.


----------



## Jmill (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh god my cousin was just in town on leave before he deployed to afghanistan with 9th ESB  and 3rd recon (he's a combat engineer) and he would not stop playing that movie. If I hear how they really got what it was like to be in the marines one more time Im gonna start punting kitttens.


----------

